# US AMPS TU4360 4 CHANNEL TUBE AMPLIFIER



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

US AMPS TU-4360 HYBRID TUBE AMPLIFIER CLASS A OPERATION - eBay (item 300464868696 end time Sep-16-10 20:33:40 PDT)

Really NEAT amp!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Edited for thinking this was in the Hot Deals Forum. Sorry.


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for crapping on my post to try and sell your own amp. The amp runs perfect. The amp does NOT have any issues or heat up excessively. By nature TRANSISTORS AND TUBES HEAT UP. Reducing the temperature they heat to extends the life of the IC components and extends the life of your equipment. Thanks and take care.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you pull the listing or did it sell?


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

sold and is on its way to new owner


----------

